# King of the Cage: Fusion (Results)



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

January 17, 2009

Myles Jury vs. Matt Knaub
Brad Burrick vs. Keith Berry
Nick Bismack vs. Brian Sirios
Ben Lagman vs. Eddie Sanchez​


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

*Results*

Bout #1 (Amateur)
Rob Richardson VS Calem Willis
Winner: Rob Richardson via verbal submission due to strikes at 1:50 of round 1

Bout #2 (Amateur)
John Durran VS Justin Naylor
Winner: John Durran via Rear Naked Choke at 0:21 of round 2

Bout #3 (Amateur)
Mike Sommer VS David Newport
Winner: David Newport via TKO (strikes) at 1:36 of round 1

Bout #4 (Amateur)
Troy Fox VS Nick Gaston
Winner: Nick Gaston via Dr. Stoppage due to cut at 3:00 of round 1



Bout #5 (Amateur)
Cody Camp VS Nick Bismack
Winner: Nick Bismack via Scissor Choke at 1:52 of round 2

Bout #6 (Professional)
Scott Bickerstaff VS Mark Lichti
Winner: Scott Bickerstaff via Tapout due to strikes at 1:48 of round 1

Bout #7 (Professional)
Jason Freeman VS Terry Davinney
Winner: Jason Freeman via TKO at 0:18 of round 1

Bout #8 (Professional)
Angelo Popfoski VS Josh Taibl
Winner: Angelo Popofski via Short Choke at 0:45 of round 1

Bout #9 (Professional)
Nick Verrett VS Ben Lagman
Winner: Ben Lagman via Kimura at 1:09 of round 1

Bout #10 (Professional)
Mike Roberts VS Tony Hervey
Winner: Tony Hervey via TKO (Strikes) at 1:19 of round 2

Bout #11 (Professional)
Jorge Sarat VS Lyle Beerbohm
Winner: Lyle Beerbohm via TKO at 3:48 of round 2


----------

